# New Mg For A Bit Of Summer Fun



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Had this a few days now but I was waiting for the strap as I knew it would compliment the watch well.

It's a Sicura and was made to celebrate the 50th Anniversary of MG cars in 1975, although I understand there's some debate about precisely when MG were formed. It's a limited edition but of how many I've no idea, mine's number 966, so let's say 1,000 for convenience's sake 

The case is plated, which as a rule I generally avoid, but it's in very good condition with just a few small marks to verify its 35 years. What completely won me over with this one and made me forgive the plated case is the dial and handset, they're just fantastic. From the very unusual minute and hour hand, to the lovely iridescent champagne silver dial and not forgetting that beautiful splash of orange on the chrono hands, it's just brilliant imho and all in superb condition.

It house a Valjoux 7734 but with the date window at 12. I like the symmetry of this but when the centre chrono second hand isn't running it does obscure the date a tad. A small price to pay for balancing the MG and Sicura logos I guess.

Anyway enough eulogising here's a few pics taken today in pretty poor light. Hopefully you'll get my gist though.














































As you can probably tell I got a bit carried away with dial pics









Oh and quick wrist pic so you can get an idea of the size, it's a biggie at 43mm exc crown.










Hope you like it, I certainly do 

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. If anyone knows more about these watches I'm all ears.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A lovely looking watch. Bid on one on the bay recently but it got well away from me! Those old MG's! Wolves in sheeps clothing!

Mike


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a really nice piece you've got there :notworthy:, I saw one on the Bay the other week, was tempted, but I've a couple of incomings and other draws on my funds meant I passed on bidding for it.

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a very nice addition to the collection Gary enjoy.


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I have been tempted recently by one of these but funds are low. Nice watch.


----------



## fly (Feb 21, 2010)

That is lovely, nice find :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks gents 

They do crop up on the bay from time to time, well worth a punt if the case is in good condition.

I was fortunate to get mine elsewhere, I'm not a big fan of ebay.

I've been reliably informed that my guess of it being a LE of 1,000 is actually correct, wonders never cease!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hmmm

Was it bought from here??

There was one for sale a few weeks ago, i would have gone for it but didn't have the Wonga 

Hoping to get some work done on my MG Midget this year (weather last year was cruddy  )










Lovely watch there B) B) B)

John


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

lovely watch,great picks.....i wish i had your camera!


----------

